# What's a skidsteer worth per hour?



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Im signing my contracts today. One of my larger commercial accounts asks for an hourly rate for additional services (snow removal, work outside the contract date, ect.). How much is a Bobcat worth per hour for snow removal?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I charge $20 per hour more then a truck. 
One thing you can also do is find out what the local rent all company rents one for and then factor in an operator. 

In my area $90 an hour, but I dont exactly jump for joy if someone calls and says they need an hour worth of work. Might want to do something like cheaper per hour but 2 hour minumum.

I have an S300 with 8ft bucket and 8ft blade(need some wings)


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Chagre at least a 2 hour minimum for sure


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

For the commercial account that asked for the numbers, I assume it will be there working anyway. Just charge him for the time used.

For other places that want to use it charge a Delivery Fee. That would be your hourly rate times average drive time, unload time, load and haul home time. Maybe include 1/2 hr of pushing snow in the delivery charge. Then charge for the actual time the machine was running. 

People would pay a delivery fee. But if you charge them 2 hours for a half hour of pushing snow, they might get pissed.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

As far as a price per hour, do what MIDTOWNPC said and find out what the rental places cost. Don't forget to add tax, fuel cost, or additional insurance they might charge. Then add to that whatever you bill your operator at. (not what you pay them) If you have a pusher blade, then add more money for that.

That will give you a guess and you can add or subtract from there.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

I charge 145/hr for skid laoder work. 265/hr for end loader


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We get 200 hr for sjidsteers over and above the normal; scope of work, 300 for a backhoe or loader........


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Most of my business is tractor work (see sig) and a lot of it is these little small under 5 acre parcels. I almost always just give a price instead of an hourly rate. People like that better, they know what they are going to pay and if they are ok with it, they don't care if I come in with big tractor (ok, 75hp is big for me.  ) and whip it out in 1 hour.

But, I also have a minimum. It's $120 for me to even show up at your site and field mow. I can do about 1.75acres in an hour, but even if you only have a 1/2 acre it's $120. (going to be more the way gas is going). People seem to be ok with that too. And if their neighbor will do it for $60, let 'em, I got bills to pay, I don't need to work for free.

So, instead of a 2 hour minimum, just have a minimum charge. I'ts so much per hour and no matter how long it takes, you have to get at least X. I think people can live with that. And if not, they can go do it themselves.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Yep like LoneCowboy said. I would say the equivilent of an hour to an hour and a half minimum. The rentall center around here does something like first hour is $100 after that its $65 an hour. Those are not real numbers. 

I personally hate delivery charges... I want the work so I will come to work. Delivery charges remind me of someone asking for gas money to get to work. LOL


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

MIDTOWNPC;423285 said:


> Yep like LoneCowboy said. I would say the equivilent of an hour to an hour and a half minimum. The rentall center around here does something like first hour is $100 after that its $65 an hour. Those are not real numbers.
> 
> I personally hate delivery charges... I want the work so I will come to work. Delivery charges remind me of someone asking for gas money to get to work. LOL


Are you in the snow removal business? I'm asking in all honesty because if you are in the biz, it doesn't matter what you like or don't like, revenue is $$. What you like or don't like don't matter.

A delivery charge is revenue!! Personal feelings about not wanting to charge are very dangerous in business and will prevent you from growing or achieving much financially.

I'm just giving you a heads up.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I think you missed his point. He doesn't mind charging, but he doesn't put it under delivery charges. Neither do I. I agree, it upsets customers, they think "that's part of the job, why should I pay because you aren't next door?"
Not unreasonable.
You can either charge them $150 minimum
or, $100/hour for a one hour job plus a $50 delivery fee.

Same money, different concept.

Do you charge to get your plow truck to a job? Or do you just bid the further away ones at more money?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Do you charge to get your plow truck to a job? Or do you just bid the further away ones at more money?[/QUOTE]

yes! this is what I ment to sound like.

If a site calls and says We need snow moved can you bring in the skid steer, I say "no problem its so much and hour and the first hour is time and a half" That way if you are only there an hour you get a little extra vs working for a good chunk of hours.

and regarding me personally 
I am 26, I have plowed intown commercially for 3 years, 4 to 5 small lots and 1 big factory as a sub. Started out doing my own property which is a commercial plaza that I renovated over time, check "shop pics" My father has plowed for many years in another town an hour+ away as a loyal sub with his own truck. He moved to my town this summer and I took on more contracts as they were offered to me before however couldnt handle many with all the other things I do. I own and operate a computer store, and that is what got me started. I was 17 when I started in computers. www.midtownpc.ca 
You have to bring personal feelings into business when I say this I mean if it gives you an ill feeling in your stomach you are probably doing the wrong thing. In the end I want the work so I think if I said deliver charge and they said I am not paying that well then you have no way to still get the job, you cant say ok well then I want more per hour, and if you say ok I wont charge delivery you beat yourself up. I always want the work, and I want the people to think they got a deal, cause if they think that they will tell more. Call Dean he give me a deal.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

We, I charge a Time & Materials rate and the contract states PORT to PORT/ Yard to Yard at a rate of $125.00 per hours for contracted clients that requested it be added to the contract. If they did not add in early on when offered it is based on avaialblitity of my equipment and usually $150 - $165.00 per hour. People that do not plan ahead do not get rewarded for it. 

If I am being called out to do additional work then I do it based on with is agreed to in the contract. 

Yes, I factor in time spent getting to and from the job, or what other jobs are in the area and include that in the plow rate so why would I not include travel time to the site when requested. 

Different story if the SS is on site already. 

Yes, 2 hours min. on all removal work. Why would anyone load a SS, trailer it to the site, unload and do 30 mins. of work and load it back up, fuel it up, clean it, trailer it back to the yead, unload it, park the trailer for like $65.00????? Now what if you are paying an employee to do the work? I am not in business to get work just to have it and lose money doing it!!!!!!!!!!!! 

If someone is still pricing work based on "will I get it or not" than you are not truly pricing your cost. If you know what your cost are you know what your margin is and you are pricing to be in business not just to HAVE WORK. For those who just want to have work get a JOB!!!! 

IF you want to make money and be a business owner start acting like one. As your acccount list grows you are going to see an increase in your cost to operate. When you go back to the Client to ask for a price increase to cover those cost over the years do you want them to have the idea, "Well I can just hire the cheaper guy, that is how you got the work". Once you start giving things away that others are charging for you will quickly learn why others are in business for years and you are still looking for new clients year after year. 

Lastly, if you build your business being known as the CHEAPEST guy then you can expect to have LOTS OF WORK and not LOTS OF MONEY. I built my company on being known for quality work for a fair market price. I get pleanty of referrals and price work on what I have to make to stay in business. I often turn new work away and make sure I am servicing my Client for the best value they can get for the dollars spent. THIS IS NOT DOING WORK ON THE CHEAP. When a Client tells me, "Well Dean will do it for $10.00 less" I tell them to call Dean, and in the future they need not call me if they are looking for the cheapest price. Most times I still get the work. Clients that are just looking for work on the cheap are not serious about the work they are hiring you for. That will come back to haunt you. 


Ron G


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Most of our sites have loader work included but for the one's who don't they are extra $'s. When bidding the jobs if I wrote down $150/hour for a SS, they would laugh at me. What you make /hour and what your contract states as your hourly rate are two different things. JMO


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

JD Dave;424230 said:


> Most of our sites have loader work included but for the one's who don't they are extra $'s. When bidding the jobs if I wrote down $150/hour for a SS, they would laugh at me. What you make /hour and what your contract states as your hourly rate are two different things. JMO


Well of course what your RATE is and and what your PROFIT is are two different things.

Also the market you work will dictate what the rate is going to be +/-. For someone to say a SS is only worth $20.00 more an hours than a truck is a joke. Does that mean the operator is working for free? The Fuel alone has to be worth $20.00 more an hour not to mention insurance, maintenance, wear and tear.

Ron G.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

4evergreenlawns;424239 said:


> Well of course what your RATE is and and what your PROFIT is are two different things.
> 
> Also the market you work will dictate what the rate is going to be +/-. For someone to say a SS is only worth $20.00 more an hours than a truck is a joke. Does that mean the operator is working for free? The Fuel alone has to be worth $20.00 more an hour not to mention insurance, maintenance, wear and tear.
> 
> Ron G.


I wouldn't send a SS for loader work anyway, but that's just me. $20 more fuel/hour I don't think so. Trust me I'm not cheap on prices but on my contacts $150/hour for a SS is too much to write down, I'm not saying I'm not making that, I'm just saying I'm not writing that down. BTW you changed the way I worded my last post, read between the lines, I'm not new to plowing snow and I know your not.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

one guy I talked to locally rated his equip something along the lines of
$2 per hour per $1000 of equip. 

So $60000 pc of equip goes for $120 a hour

He doesnt tell people that but that is how he figures out his rates. I kinda like it.


----------

